
Researchers Unveil Sodium-Ion Battery That Rivals Commercial Lithium-Ion Models - JaneKCall
https://www.sciencealert.com/new-sodium-ion-battery-performs-as-well-as-some-commercial-lithium-ion-models
======
JaneKCall
While lithium-ion batteries are hugely important, they are also hugely
expensive. Researchers have produced one of the best sets of results so far
for a sodium-ion battery, one that holds as much energy as lithium-ion, and
performs as well as some commercial lithium-ion batteries.

